# families with three kids



## 3littlelambs (Jun 18, 2010)

What vehicle do you drive?
We will need to fit 2 convertibles and one infant seat. While a minivan is the obvious choice, I've heard of some doing three seats in a row in an SUV. They say they like this option to have the kids closer to the driver instead of so far in the back but that it is a little cramped and not great for road trips.

Any thoughts/suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I love my Sienna







I have all three in the middle row, and having that huge storage in the back is awesome for roadtrips and groceries.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

There is no way in heck I am putting all 3 of my kids in the same row.







"Mom!! Her feet are on my side!" Followed by hitting, biting, screaming. Repeat about every time we go somewhere. I have have them all separated, one in back, 2 on the outboard sides in the 2nd row.

I like being able to take extra kids, the space to travel with what a family of 5 might need. I have no problems with one in the very back, I keep water and snacks back there for her, she can get herself and and out.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

We have an 8-passenger Sienna. While we will likely have the infant in the middle row and the two older kids in the back, I like having the option of putting all three in the middle row if we want/need to.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I had three across in the back seat of my Pathfinder. It is definitely doable, but you'll want to look for narrow convertibles. We had two Graco infant seats and an Alpha Omega, and then later on we had two Evenflo Tributes and the Alpha Omega, but when the twins outgrew the Evenflo seats, we got two Radians and a Turbobooster for DD1.

It can be awkward depending on how you arrange the seats-- having a rear-facing child in the middle seat can be real pain in the neck, for instance, and you may find the infant has to ride outboard, if you can't manage to lift the infant seat over the outboard covertible seat. So you kinda have to play around with the configuration to find out what works.

We rarely use that car for all three kids, though, because it really is cramped-- there's a lot of bickering and arguing and elbowing one another, now that they're older. We just got a used Grand Caravan and we use that, and the Pathfinder is for trips when we're not all going.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Sienna (7 passenger) and LOVE it! I can't imagine not having a 3rd row!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I used to have three across the back of my Mazda Protege for the daycare kids. It's possible, but as pp's have mentioned, not ideal do to the arguing and bickering!

We just got a minivan, and I'm so so happy!


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

We have a town and country. Dd1 sits in the back, dd2 and dd3 are in the middle seats. After this baby comes, dd2 will move (with her booster) to the back, and the baby will go in her seat.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

well we have a full sized suv and comfortably fit 3 in carseats across 1 row alone plus others (no carseats) in the other row. LOVE LOVE LOVE it but my kids dont really bother each other for the most part there usually too busy doing there own thing. Plus honestly with that many people in the vehicle we usually have lots of stuff that needs to come with us and I love having the full size cargo area so it all fits, I dont want to have to choose between groceries or the kids


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

2 convertables and booster in the volvo 960.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

We have two convertibles (one RF, one FF) and one in a seatbelt in the middle ( a very tall 9-year-old) in a toyota matrix. It is squished for dsd in the middle, but doable for now. I don't think we could fit another carseat or booster unless maybe we bought radians.

I would love a bigger car, but dsd is only with us ~40% of the time, so we are considering the mazda5-better gas mileage, a little more room, but not huge for when it is just three or four of us in there.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

We're about to have 3 kids- we got a Honda Odyssey. I'm working on getting all kids in the 2nd row so we can have the extra cargo space for now. We carry other passengers on a semi-regular basis so it really makes sense for us to have the extra space. Plus we may have another child at some point...


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

We have a Murano, which barely has room AND my kids make me crazy with the whole "she's touchinglooking/breathing at me" thing! I totally regret not getting a vehicle with 3 rows!


----------



## bmhpke96 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have an Expedition and have all three in the middle row, 2 Nautilus car seats and a Britax Roundabout. They leave each alone so it works really well.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I have 3 rear-facing car seats (Complete Air, Coccoro, and Radian XTSL) in a BMW X5.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Theres a whole thread over on car-seat.org of succesful 3-across installs on various cars...


----------



## 3littlelambs (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Theres a whole thread over on car-seat.org of succesful 3-across installs on various cars...

thanks!


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I have 2 convertibles (1 RFing 1 FFing) and a booster in my 93 Volvo wagon. We're looking for a new car and have installed them easily in a Hyundai Elantra touring and a Mazda5. I have found that looking up the vehicle's rear hip room is an easy, accurate way to tell whether my seats will fit or not (they are 51" total so I need at least 51" rear hip room to fit my seats). We've also considered the Chevy Aveo5, the Honda Fit, and the KIA Soul.
We aren't having any more kids and don't want to drive something that's terrible for the environment.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

When we had three kids we drove a VW Golf TDI. We had three Radians in the back seat. The baby rear faced in the middle. Our girls were forward facing on either side. Unfortunately, this meant that we had to turn our younger DD forward facing at 32 months.

We also had three in a Mazda 5 for a month. Our girls were 5 and 3.5 forwarding facing in Britax seats, and our DS was rear facing in a baby seat.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

We have a Honda Odyssey and I love being able to move everyone around so they aren't bugging eachother!

A friend of mine has three in a Prius. 2 Radians and a Keyfit 30. She's looking into getting a minivan now. The 2-year-old really enjoys kicking (he's RFing) his older sister (who is FFing.)


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Minivan here. The oldest is on her own in the back, the younger two are in the captain's seats in front of the back row. Three across would be AWFUL now they they are old enough to be annoying to each other. AWFUL!! That may just be my kids though- they like their space.


----------



## Lolagirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
We have a Honda Odyssey and I love being able to move everyone around so they aren't bugging eachother!

A friend of mine has three in a Prius. 2 Radians and a Keyfit 30. She's looking into getting a minivan now. The 2-year-old really enjoys kicking (he's RFing) his older sister (who is FFing.)

I recently had a loaner Prius while our Saturn SUV (which was also able to fit 3 across in the rear seat) was in the shop, and we found it quite easy to get our 2 ff radians and a rearfacing snugride across the back seat. I actually thought it worked really well and would happily drive one every day. I get what people are saying about wanting the extra space, but I thought the Prius actually did a much better job of holding all our stuff than I expected.

Just my $.02


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

We can fit three seats in a row in a Nissan Pathfinder. It does have a 3rd row - which is good, b/c we have four kids. We prefer to do 2 in the middle row (separated by an empty seat) and 2 in the back row, b/c they like to mess with each other.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I had all three of mine accross the seat in a Subaru outback until they were 14,12 and 10. We now have a Mazda 5 and last night I had 4 14 year old boys and their hockey bags


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *34me* 
I had all three of mine accross the seat in a Subaru outback until they were 14,12 and 10. We now have a Mazda 5 and last night I had 4 14 year old boys and their hockey bags


I forgot to mention - that's the other car we have, a subaru outback. We can fit a harnessed seat, a high-back booster, and a backless booster in it when necessary.

What I am planning on getting in the near future is a Mazda 5. It's good to know you fit 4 teens in it plus gear. The 2011 have the option to seat 7, so if I can afford it, that's the one I want.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

DH totally wants a Swagger Wagon, so put us in the Sienna camp, most likely.


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

I hate minivans.







But... I have to say, I love the versatility of my 8 person Sienna. We currently have baby rearfacing in the middle of the second row. Ds1 is next to him behind the driver seat and DD is on the passenger side of the back row. We have the middle row passenger side seat removed. It gives us lots of room to be able to buckle DD into her seat, change diapers/clothes, or sit and nurse to have that seat out. I can fit 3 in the middle row, but right now, dd does best to be by herself (so she won't bother the baby) and I don't have to lift the baby over the other seats to get him into his...

I also love being able to carpool. We had my friend and her two kids in there yesterday and it worked out just fine. With the right seats/arrangement (the back row is a little tighter for 3 than the middle), I can even put 6 kids back there.


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

3 kids rear facing in Jetta TDI Station Wagon. It was not any easy task to find seats that could all go rear facing but we have plenty of cargo space for camping and everyday needs.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

I love my sienna. However, when it was in the shop we did fit one convertible (radian) and two infant seats in the back of a Toyota Sienna. It was definately doable, but my dh could not drive. When he has a rf behind the drivers seat, he's not able to back his seat up far enough to be comfortable with the pedals.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lolagirl* 
I recently had a loaner Prius while our Saturn SUV (which was also able to fit 3 across in the rear seat) was in the shop, and we found it quite easy to get our 2 ff radians and a rearfacing snugride across the back seat. I actually thought it worked really well and would happily drive one every day. I get what people are saying about wanting the extra space, but I thought the Prius actually did a much better job of holding all our stuff than I expected.

Just my $.02

Oh, I'm not saying it's not doable, just that if you have kids who tend to fight when in their seats (like my friends two oldest and my two oldest) it really is wonderful to be able to move the seats around easily to get them away from each other. On our way home from picking up dd from school one day, my 3 year old kicked the babies carseat, barely missing his head. I pulled over asap and moved his seat to the back and dd to the middle row next to the baby. If I hadn't had that option, I would've wanted to strangle my 3-year-old (as was, I was furious with him, but being able to separate him helped calm us both down!)


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

we have a honda cr-v and can fit a rf radian, rf britax roundabout and another seat ff.
we are currently expecting #3 and will be moving up to an odyssey when we can afford it. i was thinking about an suv but because our kids are still so little, it'd be really awkward to access the back row and do up buckles, etc. so the minivan gives us a bit more space that way (and i really hate minivans! but, i guess it's part of life for me with 3+ kids!!)


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

We have 3 kiddos in our VW Golf. Not saying it's ideal, but it does work! And we like the gas mileage!


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I've done it when I was nannying an extra child.
It's possible, but I wouldn't do it if I had another reasonable option. As in, if I could afford to buy a minivan, I would.
Last year when we needed to replace my Jeep, we did so with a minivan, because we assumed we'd be having #3 sometime in the lifetime of that vehicle.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

I have three in a Toyota Yaris. We live in a big city and I refuse to drive a tank. This is made worse by the fact we live in France so none of those roomy parking spaces you have in the U.S. It's also parallel park or croak. There is no other way...

My last car was even smaller (a VW Polo, not sold in N.America). The center seat was only a lap belt and the air bag couldn't be turned off, which were the main reason for changing cars. I also wanted tether hooks...

But yes, we have bickering. I have to be honest, it is _just as worse_ in my dh's Land Rover. The back seat is much wider than in my tin can.

So the space _does not help_ this problem. You would have to get a car with more flexible seating that doesn't require them to be three in a row. We have rented those on vacation in the U.S. and yes, it's much better. It's kind of irritating that dh's car is just as big as some of the higher-seated models and we only have 5 seats.

Also, my dh does major miles due to his job. He has diesel (remember the gas is 4 times the price here) so having a normal gas car would be too expensive. Supposedly it's "clean burn" diesel (not convinced myself...) But the drive is awful, even in a high-priced car. It really makes the kids sick. I'm not sure how popular diesel is where you live. When I bought my Yaris, I insisted on gas and they looked at me like I had two heads.

I also think it's the way I drive but the kids are almost never sick in my car and are almost every time in his. Avoid diesel at all costs!


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

We have a 2002 Pontiac Boneville with a million miles on it. When #3 arrives, we will have a boulevard and a radian (FF) and a coccoro (RF). Amazingly we got this car on accident, and it is one of the very few cars with 3 latch installment places in the back seat. I love it.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

We have 3 Radians in a Mazda5. Our Radian xtsl is rear facing in the 2nd row behind the passenger side, one radian 80 is forward facing in the 2nd row behind the driver, and one radian 80 is forward facing in the 3rd row passenger's side.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I love my mini-van. Well, I hate the particular VAN I have, but I wouldn't trade a third row for ANYTHING. Right now I have both DD's- 6 1/2 yo and newbie in the captains chairs and DS in the third row. But we've already, in just 15 days, had them arranged in several other ways. I can't imagine not having the third row!


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

I love my Mazda5. We have a RF baby-bucket in the driver's side 2nd row, a FF convertible in the passenger-side 2nd row and a FF Nautilus in the back. Other 3rd row seat folded usually for groceries and/or stroller.

Love the size, love the mileage, love the seating flexibility (really, really loved the price).


----------



## Naomismom (Feb 20, 2007)

I have 3 carseats (all Radians) in the back of my Civic, but considering that one is not due to arrive for another 3 weeks or so, I can't comment on how bad the fighting will get.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

We need to get a car before the new baby comes (we have a 2 door/4 seater and already have 2 children so adding a 3rd isn't going to work). Id like to get a van just so the older ones don't mess with the baby. My two oldest like to pass things back and forth and share drinks/snacks in the car. Passing over a sleeping baby just wouldn't be a good idea. Also we like to camp and right now we have to put some of the camping gear in the back seat of the car under the kids feet (it doesn't fit in the trunk with the stroller, cooler, and other gear) and Im not a fan of having stuff under the kids feet as well.
Ideally I would like to get a van with 3 rows (preferably one that the seats fold in or fold up so we can transport bigger items if needed) and then put the oldest two in the very back and the baby in the second row.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

I am sure it is possible to get three on a row, but I would never want to do it with my kids. We have a dodge caravan.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Did anyone mention yet that 7-passenger Ford Explorers are coming out 2011? Not a *minivan*, not an Expedition... I'm not in the market for a 7-passenger yet, but I'm going to go check them out when our dealership gets one, just to dream.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
Did anyone mention yet that 7-passenger Ford Explorers are coming out 2011? Not an SUV, not an Expedition... I'm not in the market for a 7-passenger yet, but I'm going to go check them out when our dealership gets one, just to dream.









I have a 7 passenger Explorer in my driveway and it's 8 years old







Maybe you mean a different model?


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
Did anyone mention yet that 7-passenger Ford Explorers are coming out 2011? Not an SUV, not an Expedition... I'm not in the market for a 7-passenger yet, but I'm going to go check them out when our dealership gets one, just to dream.









Erm, isn't an Explorer an SUV?


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

We had 3 across in the backseat of an Intrepid. DS1 and DD were FFing in the outboard positions and DS2 was RFing in the middle. All 3 were in Radians. The big 2 were picking on the youngest all.the.time. so after on particularly hellish road trip, I demanded we start looking at something bigger. We ended up with a Sienna... and wonder why it took us so long to get a mini van! We love our Sienna. I love being able to have room for the kids' friends and the cargo space in it is great!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

my dad has had all three in his 4 door hyundai, corolla, sonata and accord. 2 FF graco turbo boosters and a RF graco nautilus.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
my dad has had all three in his 4 door hyundai, corolla, sonata and accord. 2 FF graco turbo boosters and a RF graco nautilus.

the graco nautilus doesn't rear face. are you sure it wasn't a different car seat?


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

oops... it was a myride.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I have a 7 passenger Explorer in my driveway and it's 8 years old







Maybe you mean a different model?

Really? I thought it was a new thing, the way they're marketing it. The "new" ones for 2011 show 3 different seat configuration options for 5, 6, or 7 depending on what you buy. Weird...

Yep, just did a google search and it looks like they've been available w/7 passenger seating since at least '04. Wonder if they're hard to find, since its an option?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
Erm, isn't an Explorer an SUV?

OOPS, I meant not a minivan..


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

We have 3 across in my '02 Saab wagon. Two FF Radians one in the middle, one behind the passenger and a Graco infant bucket (NOT the 30lb one) behind the driver. We need to move the infant seat behind the passenger b/c DH is so tall that he can't move the seat back far enough to drive comfortably.

Our biggest issue is my two DDs fighting over who gets to sit next to the baby. *sigh*


----------

